# Turbo 3 Gauge Pods Now arriving on Turbos



## VWTURB0 (Dec 9, 2011)

It looks like the manual turbos are coming with the Gauge pods Look here at the dealers pics

http://www.hewlettvw.com/VehicleDet...r_Cpe_Man_2.0T_Turbo-Georgetown-TX/1541041643

Now the question is if we can order the part or parts and how it works?


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Seeing this just makes me beat my head on the desk. 

Why can't they be added to the ones that haven't been built yet but have been credited the $150.00 on the sale? 

This crap is so frustrating.


----------



## VWTURB0 (Dec 9, 2011)

Maybe they can. We someone to post or get tge part numbers and diagram so we can get them. I just hope its not overly expensive but they look nice so i may pay a bit to get them.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

I ordered a DSG in October because I was told that they couldn't even speculate how long it would take to get a manual. Then I was told that mine wouldn't be arriving with a gauge pod. Now it appears turbo manuals with gauge pods are showing up randomly at dealerships! Meanwhile I'm still waiting for my gaugeless DSG! :banghead:


----------



## Superveedub (Jul 30, 2009)

Good! Happy to see this:thumbup:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Gave the vin #, of the car showing the pod being available in it, to VW Parts at my dealer
and he told me the following:
The 3 gauge pod set-up is listed as Part # 5C5919527C
Part listed as - Additional Instuments
It is listed at an additional cost of - $710
The 'parts rep' had me believe that there would also be an additional labor charge in addition
to the $710 but perhaps more details on this could be gained from the salesman at the dealerships.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

ridgemanron said:


> Gave the vin #, of the car showing the pod being available in it, to VW Parts at my dealer
> and he told me the following:
> The 3 gauge pod set-up is listed as Part # 5C5919527C
> Part listed as - Additional Instuments
> ...


LOL....actually listing for about half what I figured they would.........$150 credit my ass......


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> Gave the vin #, of the car showing the pod being available in it, to VW Parts at my dealer
> and he told me the following:
> The 3 gauge pod set-up is listed as Part # 5C5919527C
> Part listed as - Additional Instuments
> ...


$710.00?!? They're gonna love me when I storm into the dealership with my window sticker in hand that lists the lousy $150.00 credit. 

There's no way this should be allowed.


----------



## b-willy-850 (Nov 17, 2011)

I just want the plastic OEM pod. They can keep the gauges. I want different gauges in there anyway. I will not pay &700 for a $200 setup. VW can rip someone else a new one but not me.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

My sales rep ran the vin and came up with the actual Texas dealer's invoice. There is
nothing from the factory with regard to the 3 gauge pod. I have to believe that dealer
ordered the part (5C5919527C) and if we were to order it as a customer, I would believe
the $710 would be our cost. Don't even know if this involves the dealer installing a 
harness, or if the harness is part of the $710 cost, or if the harness pre-exists from the
factory? A lttle more digging will have to be done. Where are you 'Bill' and 'The Cadenza
Man' when we need your fact finding ability to nail down all the details ?

P.S. - I would ask 'The Old Bug Man' but he's all wrapped up in oil filter details right now.

Note: Spoke to a rep at that Texas dealership and was told the part cannot be ordered yet
in the U.S. but that it is listed as $710.....with no mention of the harness. He said it wasn't
showing as an added cost option on the car so perhaps there is still hope that VW will include
it in 2.0T cars being made now or recently. Don't know what to say to people who have
received Turbo Beetles without the set-up? Would think VW should give those people the
item for free and even allow for labor to hook it up. It was originally stated that it would
be in all Turbo Beetles according to their big, color brochure. Otherwise this could turn into
a public relations nightmare for VW.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> My sales rep ran the vin and came up with the actual Texas dealer's invoice. There is
> nothing from the factory with regard to the 3 gauge pod. I have to believe that dealer
> ordered the part (5C5919527C) and if we were to order it as a customer, I would believe
> the $710 would be our cost. Don't even know if this involves the dealer installing a
> ...


Went back and checked my order sheet, since the car shown is the same base level 2.0 Turbo
I ordered, and found that my car is listed at the same MSRP ($24,165) as the one being 
offered for that price WITH THE POD !


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Am astounded as to what I was told when I decided to call and speak to a VW Customer
Rep at their, normally uninformative '800' number. Mentioned the pod being spotted in
a recently arriving car in Texas and was told, 'ALL TURBO CARS BUILT AFTER WEEK 45
WILL HAVE THE 3 GAUGE POD IN IT! ALL CARS BUILT PRIOR, WON'T! The week after
'Week 45' translates to Monday Nov. 14 onward and I am amazed that VW had this 
information in their customer care center, that is supposed to be there for the customer,
back in mid-November and never thought to inform dealers and customers either 
directly or through a memo to dealers. I need to find out the actual 'build week' of my
car and will tomorrow. That $710 cost of the 3 gauge pod has been given a part number
but who knows what to expect for people who have cars built before the week of Nov. 14 ?


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

You *The Man*, Ron. 

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> You *The Man*, Ron.
> 
> Bill


By continually 'dig, dig, digging', sometimes we surprise ourselves as to what we find !


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

$710!? Le sigh.:banghead:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

sonic_va said:


> $710!? Le sigh.:banghead:


There is simply no logic for VW to not figure how not to penalize people for
a problem VW themselves created. 1. The pod and gauges were shown in
their color brochure as included in all Turbos, with no mention of any added
cost. 2. Unbeknownst to everyone, cars are shipped to fill early orders and
customers are not made aware that no pod is coming. 3. Later on, they figure
out they will apply $150 credit in some cases but I don't believe to all Turbo 
recipients. 4. Halfway through the next build period, commencing 'Week 46', 
they secretly begin installing pods and gauges in the cars and I cannot see that
any additional cost is involved. This is obvious by the stated price of the first
reported 'pod' car that was appeared on vwvortex. 5. Why not allow customers, who
prefer the 'pod' to the $150 credit, to have a free set-up installed ? If they prefer
the $150 credit, let those individuals have that in place of the 'installed' pod.


----------



## VWTURB0 (Dec 9, 2011)

I hope something is worked out with VW i want these gauges but 710 seems steep.


----------



## VWTURB0 (Dec 9, 2011)

ron i agree they should allow an option or at least offer a discount of some sort for those who didnt get them


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

I would stay away from these gauges for the first model year. 

The Chrono has a tendency to run counter-clockwise.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

As I reported from the VW Parts Dep't. rep I spoke to, he says the best he can tell by
looking at the sketch he has access to is that the $710 only covers the pod and gauges.
Who knows what VW will add in cost for a possibly needed harness as well as the labor
concerning connections if it isn't included in the $710 price ?


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> There is simply no logic for VW to not figure how not to penalize people for
> a problem VW themselves created. 1. The pod and gauges were shown in
> their color brochure as included in all Turbos, with no mention of any added
> cost. 2. Unbeknownst to everyone, cars are shipped to fill early orders and
> ...


There are two possibilities:

They might have found themselves facing unforeseen supply shortages and production difficulties and were unable to accurately predict when these issues could be effectively resolved in order to give customers and distribution networks accurate and timely delivery information, all while trying to meet predetermined output schedules.

or...

They're all a bunch of apathetic, incompetent, imbecilic screw ups.

I personally think the latter is the more plausible explanation. :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

IME..... VW uses a generic harness that will accomodate ALL possible options in a given model line 
(as do most manufacturers nowadays... Much cheaper to make one harness and then add or take away various options than to change the harness with every different config)
I would say that installing the gauge pod should be a simple plug and play endeavor, however......$710 is ridiculous in the face of a measly $150 credit for early customers. I would take that one up with my rep once the pods are in the mainstream as I'm sure they would rather have a happy customer than a pissed off one..............it would make good PR sense to provide initial customers with an option to purchase said pod for the credit price. It would also be fairly simple to limit said offer to those who have a valid registration of an early model.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Wouldn't the VW Service Dept's have a 'service bulletin' addition to their manual that
would state specific installation instructions, all specific parts needed from their parts
inventory, time required to do the job, etc...? The 3 gauge pod has been given a 
specific part number (5C5919527C) and is listed as 'Additional Instruments' according
to my 'parts guy'? Note: No mention of the originally listed 'XGC' Code, which originally
pertained to the gauges and pod under the name 'Auxiliary Instrumentation Package'.
For some 'internal' reason that XGC product code name was replaced by the new 
part number.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I was looking up some Beetles coming in and most still have the -150 credit, but so far the one I ordered doesn't say that. Sure hope I get it...lol


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

vdub10golf said:


> I was looking up some Beetles coming in and most still have the -150 credit, but so far the one I ordered doesn't say that. Sure hope I get it...lol


Ask the dealer to see on his computer the build date listed for your car. If he shows 'no build
date' as yet, that would at least insure your 'late arriving' car coming with the gauges & pod.
Note that the 'key date' is 'Week 45' (Nov 7 onward). Any ' build date ' prior to 'Week 45'. 
will have the $150 credit in place of the 'pod'.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

ridgemanron said:


> Ask the dealer to see on his computer the build date listed for your car. If he shows 'no build
> date' as yet, that would at least insure your 'late arriving' car coming with the gauges & pod.
> Note that the 'key date' is 'Week 45' (Nov 7 onward). Any ' build date ' prior to 'Week 45'.
> will have the $150 credit in place of the 'pod'.


Sweet, I work at my local dealer so I check up on it every day although I probably have 3 months+ till it gets here. I put in the order on 12/23 so looks like I'm set. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2011)

Adding some additional info. If I missed it in all the postings and it is being dublicated, SORRY!

So, the additional instruments is part of what is needed. But, that is just the cluster of gauges, and does not include the two trim pieces that go on the dash and surround the cluster. Here is what I know so far:

Gauge Cluster 5C5-919-527-C
Speed Nut N-906-988-01 (Qty 2)
Screw N-906-986-06
Gauge Cover 5C5-857-200-81U
Cover 5C1-857-192-81U 

In addition, there is a PR (Option) Code assosciated with the option for the gauge cluster. With that, there is a different part number listed for the dash pad itself also. SO, there is the possibility that just buying the cluster, nuts, screws and two covers will not work without changing the dash.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Adding some additional info. If I missed it in all the postings and it is being dublicated, SORRY!
> 
> So, the additional instruments is part of what is needed. But, that is just the cluster of gauges, and does not include the two trim pieces that go on the dash and surround the cluster. Here is what I know so far:
> 
> ...


This is wonderfully solid information. Thanks for putting it together (I wonder if the "PR Code" is for color?).

Myself, and surely many others, would be very interested in knowing the totality of what is entailed in adding a stock gauge cluster to our gaugeless Beetle Turbos. Once we find one on Autotrader (with photo) and can get a VIN, would you then be able to verify all the required parts? And if you're allowed to fraternize with members of the service department, it would be useful to know the labor involved.

Put a package together and you could do a roaring trade.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

When I was originally informed by VW Customer Care that the gauges/pod set-up would
be in Turbos built from 'Week 45....onward' I did ask about it being available from 'VW
Parts' and was flatly told 'No'. I have to take from this that all quantity being produced 
will be needed for production cars but that's just my guess. Eventually it should be available
from 'Parts' but will VW Service be able to install it? Even if this is the case, you might be
better off finding an aftermarket installer unless paying an exorbitant installation doesn't 
bother you. I can see VW charging about $1,500 for all the various parts and labor.


----------

